# backgroundcontainer



## nickeyc (Dec 5, 2009)

I keep getting this message that the file cannot be found. c:\users\bill\appdata\local\conduit\backgroundcontainer\backgroundcontainer.dll. this applies to Microsoft professional office edition 2003. how do I correct this.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

This is presumably a leftover reference to some 'Conduit' malware that was installed on your system and may have been removed by your anti-virus software. To fix the problem:

• Open the Windows Control Panel
• Open Administrative Tools
• Open Task Scheduler
• Click on 'Task Scheduler Library' and scroll down to 'BackgroundContainer'
• Right click on the 'BackgroundContainer' entry, then click 'Delete' on the pop-up.
• Close all windows and reboot your computer.


----------



## nickeyc (Dec 5, 2009)

many thanks it appears your suggestion worked. I now have another problem. when I start up I get this message: Fixmyregsistry this program must be run with administrator privileges. how to I stop this from poping up?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Fixmyregsistry is claimed to be a registry optimizer. See: FixMyRegistry Free Download. IMHO, such tools are dangerous in the hands of the casual user and the best solution is to uninstall it via the Windows Control Panel.


----------

